# Got high today!



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

One side down!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Go Rob!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Rob said:


> One side down!


Clear acrylic sealer?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great Job, good for you RC Painting :thumbup:

Booms suck, been on them most the year. I'm good till about 30 feet.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

dont you hate when those things start rocking on the bottom lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Go Robo!


----------

